
Malvertiser ‘EGobbler’ Exploits Chrome and WebKit Bugs, Infects over 1B Ads - jdangu
https://blog.confiant.com/malvertiser-egobbler-exploits-chrome-webkit-bugs-infects-over-1-billion-ads-6b8ccc41b0e6?source=collection_home---6------0-----------------------
======
satya71
And Apple included the fix only in iOS 13. Millions of iOS 12 devices (iPhone
5s and iPhone 6) will continue to be vulnerable.

